# Mallory, Morgan, Madilyn-Mae, and Marlyn: 2007



## undergunfire (Feb 24, 2007)

*Happy 1 month anniversary to Mallory, Morgan, and myself!*:bunnydance: YAAAAY!

This will be Mallory and Morgan's blog. I decided I had better start one. I will update with picture's tomorrow.


_- Amy

_
p.s....when I get my lionhead lady on March 17th, she will be included in this blog also!_
_


----------



## cheryl (Feb 25, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> This will be Mallory and Morgan's blog. I decided I hadbetter start one. I will update with picture's tomorrow._
> _


Cool.......we'll be waiting too!!

cheryl


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 27, 2007)

My laptop has a trojan virus on it, that is whyI haven't been able to pictures up yet! I will have my fiance installand find the serial number for my Adobe photoshop for this computertonight, so I can put the pictures up.


_
- Amy_


----------



## Michaela (Feb 27, 2007)

:woohooCan't wait for pics!!

Can I ask you a question about Photoshop? How much did you pay for it? You can PM me the answer if you prefer


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you started a blog, you have to show off that cool room you made for them!

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 28, 2007)

*The bunny room...*














*Their cute rug I got from Walmart for only $5...








Their FOUR litter boxes:rollseyes...








Their shelf of supplies...








Their cardboard castle...














Mallory playing...




























Morgan playing...









Wicker basket fun...




























Eating bunnies...














Butt bunnies...














Annoyed bunnies...














Ear shots...














Cute bunny...









Embarassed bunny...














Chubby bunny...










These are pictures I took last week...I'll post them just for "cutes"...














I love my bunbuns :bunnyheart

*_- Amy_*


*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 28, 2007)

Your Babies are stunning. I love the closet too.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 28, 2007)

Great shots! Your girls are so pretty. I love the Japanese Harlequin color.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

They are actually boy bunnies. They just have to deal with that cute little pink bunny carpet.

I love their color too. It's my favorite, as well as just plain black.


_- Amy_


----------



## Topaz (Mar 2, 2007)

Theyr'e beautiful!!! I love their room, too! Makes me even more excited to get my bins one day! :bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you! I bought cute new bowls for themtoday, and I am trying to find a cute "something" (I have no clue) toput in that one corner where their box is. I might buy them a cutebed/tent thing...and a willow tunnel or something!


I can't wait until you do get them!:happydance:sweep



_- Amy_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

:bunnydanceicutres!:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 6, 2007)

I might take them outside for their first timetoday, in a NIC panel fence, with their harnesses on....if I canactually get them on. I WILL take pictures, but I need to buy a newcamera cord before I can upload them.

They decided to eat the cord so their mommy can't post embarassing pictures up on RO:nono.


_- Amy_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Hehe. :bunnydance:


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 6, 2007)

I love your bunnies and their bunny room!!!! =)

I wish I could have a small room for my bunnies only...that'd be nice. =P


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you!


Their bunny room is nice and I like it a lot. I just hate cleaning day (today is that day)...

I have to take out their carpets and shake them out outsideto get the bun fur out, wash &amp; dry the carpets, wash &amp;dry &amp; refill litter boxes (all four of them), shake out thelooseness from their hay and put some in their litter box, shake outmore hay and fill the bin with it for their weekly hay, wash &amp;dry their plastic runner mat in the bathtub, sweep &amp; mop&amp; let dry their bunny room floor, theeeeeen I have to vaccuumup their attatched play area. 

Takes me over an hour! It's worth it though. The bunny room isn'tcompletely finished yet. I still have to print out cute vintage-likebunny pictures and buy little frames and hang them on their walls...soit feels more "homey".

I also saw this really cute bunny yard thing that I LOVE at theKirland's Home store and want to buy and hang on their wall. It's likethis giant bunny picture....it's adorable.

_
- Amy_


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2007)

Beautiful setup for beautiful bunnies! 

If only we could get all bunnies in the world to have a life like that!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you Carolyn!:hearts.


They have to share their bunny room with their new sister! She arriveson March 18th, gets spayed on March 28th, then she will have time toheal a bit before getting half the closet to herself to live in while Ibond them:bunnyheart.
_


- Amy_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2007)

Well...here she is....Madilyn-Mae. Her current mommy sent her pictures of me. I get her on Sunday March 18th!
















She is beautiful!:inlove:



_- Amy:brownbunny


_
*EDIT: *to fix pictures!_
_


----------



## Haley (Mar 14, 2007)

I cant see the pics


----------



## missyscove (Mar 14, 2007)

Aww, she's adorable. Those will be two lucky boys!


----------



## Haley (Mar 14, 2007)

Shes so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you:sunshine:.



_- Amy_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2007)

Their new toys came last night!....





































Their first day outside!....

































































The boys LOVED going outside, they were a littlebit nervous though....of course. The hardest part was getting theirharnesses on and carrying them through the house and outside. They werevery nervous about that. I think this summer I am going to make a runoutside in the shade for them for cool summer days, as I live in AZ andit gets HOT here.

My only concern is that we have big trees in the backyard and theirlittle pine needle things fall all over the ground...I am scared theywill eat it and get sick. It's not exactly pine needle....it'slike....weird. I will take a picture and post it.



The only toy they like so far is their grass mat. They haven't really touched their bunny rattle or bunny shake ring, ah well!

My baby Morgan has grown SO much since he came to me on Janruary 24thof this year. Mallory did also. They gained more weight and are justadorable! I can't beleive I have only had them for almost twomonths....it feels like a lifetime because of how much care I put intothem each and every day!



- Amy:brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Such cute boys. Glad they had fun.

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Mar 16, 2007)

I think someone needs to report those boys as spoiled.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes they do.



_- Amy_



*p.s....*MODS....can you change my thread name to...."Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae: 2007."?

Thanks!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2007)

Thread title changed.....

I love your boys - then again - I have a soft spot in my heart for harlequin anything!

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Peg!

I love my boys too, they are such sweethearts:bunnyheart.


*TWO DAYS UNTIL I GET MADILYN-MAE:happydance!*



_- Amy_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh Amy-you must be in almostheaven. What a sweet girl! Yay foryou!Sorry, I missed some of this:embarrassed:.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2007)

It's okay Angel! I miss most of the bunny blogs because I hang out in the General Chat section a lot.

I am dying. I am sooooo excited to get my sweet lady bun. Sunday can'tcome soon enough! Tomorrow I have to work from 8 to 3...then hang outfor the rest of the day at home while my fiance goes to work, thensleep, then time to drive to Tempe!



Tomorrow I will need to thoroughly clean the bunbun room. I am alsogoing to split their room in half with NIC panels to keep Madilyn'sside clean. They will still have their full out-of-the-room play spaceto play in though.

Madilyn will be staying out in the living room in her cage with anattached NIC panel play space since the floors are all hardwood. 

Then this Wednesday my fiance's mother is having a HUGE lunch-in withher Bahai (it's a religion) people. The house is going to be VERYnoisey, and I am worried about that....so Madilyn will stay in her cagein the back bedroom until everyone leaves.

I just hope that will the amount of people and noise here, plus thesmell of Madilyn....won't cause my boy's to fight. My fiance had abunch of his friends over the other night and they were being loud inthe next room, and the boy's were fighting because of it....at least Ithink that is the reason.



Phew, the next month is going to be rough! Getting Madilyn, thelunch-in with the noisey people here, my boys possibly fighting becauseof the new smells/people, Madilyn's spay, the bonding process.

I'm going to be living off of tea and hot baths to calm myself for the next month or more:bath:.


I tried to search for a cup of tea icon, but there isn't one:saddened.



_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

Great pics! I can't wait for Sunday!

_Sunday Sunday Sunday Sunday Sunday Sunday Sunday Sunday Sunday Sunday _


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2007)

*ONE MORE DAY UNTIL MADILYN-MAE!
ONE MORE DAY UNTIL MADILYN-MAE!
ONE MORE DAY UNTIL MADILYN-MAE!
ONE MORE DAY UNTIL MADILYN-MAE!
ONE MORE DAY UNTIL MADILYN-MAE!
ONE MORE DAY UNTIL MADILYN-MAE!


:bunnydance::yes::jumpforjoy::waiting::happydance




*_- Amy:brownbunny_*
*


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

Excited?

:bunnydance:I know I am!:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't wait! I'm going out with a friend forcoffee because it's about 75 and sunny with a cool breeze here in mytown in Arizona!.....then I have to come home and get the bunny roomspotless.

I am also going to spilt the boy's room in half tonight, but they willstill have their whole play space to use for now. I just want to keepMadilyn's side clean-ish.

She comes tomorrow...then she will be staying in her cage in the livingroom until her spay on the 28th, then until she heals a bit. 

Does that sound good? How long after her spay do you think she would beable to move into the other side of the boys room? Also, should I waita month to a month and a half after her spay before trying to bond, sothat her hormones can calm down?


I have probably asked those questions, I just want to refresh my head.


_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 17, 2007)

All sounds great, you've got it so organised!

I can't wait tosee the littlecutie!!!!!!:colors::bunnydance::elephant:arty0002::happydancePictures as soon as possible please?leaseplease:

BTW having a run outside for them is wonderful, especially if you getone that's big enough for you to go in too, you'll love spending timeoutdoors with them on hot days - I know I do.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2007)

I will have pictures ASAP. I will post someright away that I take in the car....and some more all night! HAHA.Expect pictures to be posted atleast 5 different times, lol.

I do really want to make them a run outside. I can lay out and get atan, while they play! I am just worried about the trees in the backyard. My fiance's mom said they are juniper trees. I don't know if theyare poisonous to them or not. I will have to look that up now!

I would love to just buy that roll-out grass lawn...but I'm sure herein AZ it would be a lot of work and water to keep it healthy. Maybe Ican come up with some other type of ground for them, since I don't wantthem on the rocks. Darnit for there only being rock lawns in AZ!! Imiss my new york grass &lt;3



_
- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:elephant:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2007)

Time to start cleaning up the bunny room!

Change of plans too....Madilyn-Mae will be staying in my fiance'sbrother's room (he's away at college). I am going to try to set up hercage and a little run, but I kind of have limited space in there, bleh.Ryan doesn't want the new bun in the living room for fear of thekitties getting into her pen. DUH...I never thought of that!

I will take pictures of the outcome. I wish I could just build a NICcage, since they look SOOOO interesting, but I haven't any thing I canuse for a shelf and I only have one box of 23 grids...and I don't thinkthat is enough for a NIC cage. We'll see....maybe I will find something.

This is going to be a LONG night. All this will probably take me atleast 3 hours, ugggh!


_

- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## f_j (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, your boys are GORGEOUS! You mustbe so excited about tomorrow - can't wait to see pics of your newaddition!!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you so much f_j! I can't wait to actually MEET my new lady bun tomorrow! lol


I am nervous about trying to get the boys into their carrier and takethem in the car all the way there. I'm sure they will be fine though.They had to ride in the car for 3 hours to get to me, lol.


-_ Amy_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 18, 2007)

Can't be long now!!!!:colors: I really have no idea, time differences make me all confused. =P

I'm looking forward to see how you've got it all set up,andseeing pictures of the little lady of course!:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, it's 8:43 am my time (YES IT WAS UP AT 7am, haha!) and we leave at 11:00am my time. 

Her set up isn't special. I wish I was! I'm not exactly finishedyet....I have to though! It's just a X-Large Super Pet cage with anattached NIC panel fence. Since she is now going to be staying in myfiance's brother's room, I have to put an ugly tarp grumpy) down overthe carpet incase of accidents.

Ah well...I must go finish her room and get my make up and hair done!



_
- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 18, 2007)

Right, so that means you're seven hours behind me, it'll be 9pm my time when you pick her up.

Hopefully I'll be on when you put the pictures up!!:colors:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2007)

Phew, time differences are weird! Yes, hopefully you are on to see some good pictures of her.

We leave in an hour. I want to leave NOOOOOW! Maybe I can tell Ryan ifwe leave now we can go out and eat a nice lunch before we have to pickher up, hehe!




_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2007)

We are leaving now, getting to Phoenix andhaving lunch, going to get Madilyn-Mae in Tempe....then home to postpictures for you guys!:bunnydance:





_- Amy_


----------



## Spring (Mar 18, 2007)

:hyper:

Can't wait!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 18, 2007)

:waiting:

Is she here yet??!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> :waiting:
> 
> Is she here yet??!!!




What she said!:colors:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2007)

We are home! We got back a little while ago. MAN, was that a looooong trip. Beh, 4 1/2 hours in the car.


*
The scenery the whole way was basically this....*

























*
Then we came back home with this beautiful lady**....*

































*This is her temporary set up....





















SHE IS SUCH A SWEETIE:inlove:!

*We got there and went into the house and the woman'sdaughter picked her right up out of her cage and handed her to me. Shedidn't struggle or anything!

The cage they had her in was TINY though. It was one of those transportshow cages with the divider in the center. Poor little baby. She isjust gorgeous though and was well cared for, besides the cage.

Her nails are pretty long. I think I may try to cut them...or I may just have the vet do it when she goes in for her spay.

I got her home and got her area all set up with her toys. She didn'tcome out of the cage. I haven't checked on her in an hour, so she mayhave came out by now. I put her food out in the pen area to try to gether to come out. I have been trying VERY hard to leave her alone.

I gave her some of her pellets that she is on right now, with a TINYbit of my Oxbow pellet mixed in....she ate it all up out of my hand.She also has been munching on hay. I hope she drinks though. No poopiesyet, though I haven't been in to check on her within the past hour.

I went in and sat on the floor to take pictures of her a a little video(which I have to find a place to upload it to)...and she stomped at me,hehe.

Well...I have some laundry to throw in, gotta make the boy's their salad, then check on Madilyn!

Ohh....and the boys are still fine. I don't think they have smelled her yet!




_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh she is so adorable. I am sure it won't be long before she'll be checking everything out if she's stomping at you already....

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 18, 2007)

She's beautiful and I love her name.

Look forward to may more pictures.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it's angry stomps!


I just went in to check on her and she was out in her little playspace. I sat down in there to hang out. She wasn't scared one bit. Shehopped around me and sniffed all her toys. She hops weird....I think itmay be because of the tarp on the ground.

Anyway. She scared the crap out of me. She NEEDS to be spayed ASAP. Ican tell she's hormonal. I was sitting there and she kind of charged atme. She then went away and came up to me so I pet her head and shebasically lunged at my hand. She can probably smell the boys on me. Ishould be careful about that until after her spay. I will take care ofher, then the boys....so their scent won't be so strong on myclothes....even though it probably will be because they are in mybedroom and their hair is all over my clothes even if I don't touchthem.

No poopies from her yet either.


_
- Amy_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2007)

First of all ~ and this is my opinion only ~ the stomps and charging at you are good signs.

It means she is accepting where she is ~ she is not going to cower in some cage ~ and she is going to claim some space as hers.

Is she afraid? Maybe a bit.

But she honestly sounds like she is pretty well adjusted and socializedsomewhat since she is not just cowering in a corner when you come in.

I would sit there and offer her treats from my open hand.

Lionheads are VERY curious and they love to see what is up. They maywait and watch for five or ten minutes but if they believe there is nodanger - they like to go up and explore something. Many of them willlook around it on different sides, etc. to make sure there isabsolutely no danger at all....

I really think that these are good signs she's showing. If shecontinues to charge at you - lightly push her head down and say "NO" ina soft but firm voice. Once she submits, then lightly pet her.

The vast majority of my lionheads love to have the base of their ears rubbed lightly....

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

She is now on my bunnynapping list!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks so much Peg! She really is such a sweetie. She is VERY curious of everything and a tiny bit scared.

I may go back and sit with her in a little while. I am trying not tomess with her too much, but she seems do be doing well and is verycurious. When I got the boys, I was "all over" them their first dayhere, hehe.


_- Amy_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

JadeIcing....

She's cuuuute, isn't she?:bunnyheart



_- Amy_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

To much for her own good, something tells me she is going on alot of bunnynapping list.

~~Ali


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

:mrsthumper:



I just loooove the last picture of her where she looks like a dog/horse/bunny.....haha!


_
- Amy_


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations on your newest furbaby. She is absolutely beautiful! If the boysdon't love her, they must be nuts!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

Ohhhh, they better love her! hehe:sunshine:



_
- Amy_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh no....I think I caught Tiny drooling over her picture and telling his harem he has found one more sweetie!

So if the boys don't like her - Tiny would LOVE to have her as afriend. He's neutered so he says she'll be well-loved but not "thatway"..

Peg
who knows the boys will learn to love Madilyn Mae...


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

Tiny can come visit anytime!


I think they will love her. I just can't wait until her spay on the28th....which I am SO scared about. Sooo sooo sooooo scared.



_- Amy_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

Here is a couple of better pictures of Madilyn-Mae!































Last night she was grunting at me. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?I'm not as "afraid" of her as last night. I did as you said, Peg! haha

She acts so weird. She has a huuuuuge personality. I will have to posta video later of how she acts. She does soooo many binkies!





_- Amy_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2007)

From her looks and her pictures I would say thatshe's adapting really well. Grunting can mean so many things - my girlsgrunt when they want to breed...they grunt when they're with a buck andthey don't want to breed....the grunt when they're happy....they gruntwhen they're mad...they grunt just to grunt.

I have been very very pleased with my rabbits and the comments I hearfrom folks when they adopt them. Most folks really seem to like themand I get pictures from them holding them a day or so after taking themhome. I just find that lionheads that are bred and well-socialized tendto like people and take to them fairly well.....oh sure...they'll beexpressive and throw a tantrum and flick people off - but they aren'thiding in a corner or something.

Definitely sit with her and get her used to your smell and offer her treats. She'll get used to you pretty soon.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

She really is adapting well. She is playing withher toys, eating, making a mess with her hay. Last night her cage andplay area was spotless...this morning there is hay everywhere! The haygets stuck to her skirt and she drags it everywhere, haha.

We also have some poopies! They are little, about half the size...butit's still poops! I mixed some of the Oxbow pellet with her currentpellet last night, and she left a bit of the Oxbow. She did eat some ofit though.

I have to go to work all day....I will update more and hopefully have a video when I get back!



_- Amy_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Ah I've only been able to catch up on this now,I was away, we soo nearly got a little harly lop...more on that in myblog later.

Anyway, wow Amy, she's a real beauty!!! Congratulations!!:colors: I'm so pleased she's settling in well!!:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

*LateR?*

*Michaela wrote: *


> Ah I've only been able to catch up on this now, I was away, wesoo nearly got a little harly lop...more on that in my blog later.
> 
> Anyway, wow Amy, she's a real beauty!!! Congratulations!!:colors: I'm so pleased she's settling in well!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Mar 19, 2007)

What a precious little darling! She sure is cute! 

:bunnyheart:hug:

I'm so glad she's settling in well. 

:happydance


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She is settling in very well. Idon't have time to update much since I'm going to the mall to get newclothes since the weather has decided to stay 80 degrees during theday, lol.

I will update later with more pictures!




_- Amy_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 21, 2007)

How is Madilyn-Mae doing? Is she being good?

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been able to update today. Busy,busy, busy! I work too much, but I have to save a bit so that Ryan andI can move out to our own place....this summer, I hope!!!:tongutwo: Ialso want to find a place with hardwood floors so the buns don't ruinthe carpets, and an extra bedroom for a big bunny room.



Madilyn-Mae is just excellent! She does a thousand binkies when I go inand sit with her. She doesn't really want me to pet her....she's toobusy playing with her toys, eating hay (and dragging it everywhere!),and doing her binkies.

After her spay I hope she calms down like the boys, lol. If she doesn't, then I am fine with an overly happy bunny!

I guess I was worried the other night that she was lunging at me, butnow I have been around her enough to know she is just playing. She'salways on the go.

I wish she would settle down a tad so that I can try to get the peiceof hay that she has in her skirt out. I am afraid it will turn into amat. Her nails are soooo sharp also. I may just have the vet do them.Will they do them while she is under anethestic (sp?)?

I think I uploaded a couple movies on the computer from Monday night. Iwill see if I did, then upload them to youtube.com ...then post themhere to share!



_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 22, 2007)

*GIVE ME THE CRANBERRIES!!! RAWWWRRRRR!



















*_
- Amy




p.s...._I will have videosof the buns later!_
_*
*


----------



## missyscove (Mar 22, 2007)

Your babies are so very beautiful!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks so much missycove! They are characters.The boys have been so bored lately though...I need to make them anotherbox castle. I am going to check Peir1 in a little bit for grassmats....they finished theirs, and they loved it....even though it was amess to clean off the carpet:tongutwo:.

It's thundering and lightening right now too. I doubt they have everheard thunder because it rarely storms in AZ, just in the summer monthsdo to the monsoons.

_
- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2007)

Im confused, I thought Mallory and Morgan were girls! Was this another gender mess-up (bc of the names) ?


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 22, 2007)

Yup, their boys! I wanted to name them "boynames" when I first got them, but I just kept the names that theirfoster mommy named them.

That's why when I got Madilyn, I didn't ask what her name was. I always feel bad changing their names!


_
__- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

I have seen Morgan as a boys name.


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2007)

I can imagine you must get some looks when you go to the vets with a little boy names Mallory 

I know what you mean about names, though. My fosters are named Mochaand Latte and the lady at the rescue said I could rename them if Iwanted. I love human names, so I wanted to do Emma and Zoe, but I justcouldnt bear calling them something different no matter how hard Itried.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't taken them to the vets yet, actually!They went to the vets when they got neutered on December 28th, 2006.It's about time for a trip for a check up. I will take them soonthough, first Madilyn needs to have her spay!


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2007)

So, I am addicted to "The WalMart Bunny". Thislittle pink bunny appears on all their Easter stuff. I just love thething! So, I have to buy almost everything with this bunny on it.


Erm....so here is Madilyn's new "floor"....





















ANNNND.....Madilyn-Mae herself....
























I tried to get a picture with her, but I failed and this was the scary result....







HAHAHA!










*
Where's the cranberries and this new woman you promised me?*





_

- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2007)

I love your boys - but as a lionhead breeder, I've got to tell you that I keep coming back to your thread to look at her.

She's gorgeous.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

You do what I do...Dallas is the only one who had a name so I added Dallas Jinx Jones.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Peg! I wish I could reaaally capture justhow gorgeous she is on camera. I wanted her to settle down after herspay, but the more I think about it, I hope she stays the same.

I can't wait to move her in with the boys, even if there is a NIC panel wall between them.


JadeIcing....The boys don't have "middle" names. I'll think of some sometime, hehe.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts
_


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2007)

To me - she reminds me of my Miss Bea in herstance and the look in her eyes - as if she knows she rules the houseor something.....

I think that is why I'm so drawn to her.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

*Kool. Just thought of something,Onthe Show Sliders one guywas namedQuinnMallory. They called him Mallory.*

*~~Ali*



*undergunfire wrote: *


> JadeIcing....The boys don't have "middle" names. I'll think of some sometime, hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

Peg, she really is like that...even though she only has one room of the house to herself, hehe.






I finally got a video of her to upload.....



http://s89.photobucket.com/albums/k228/xundergunfire/?action=view&amp;current=madilynmae4021.flv




_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

Does the link work for you guys?



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 24, 2007)

The video worked, and she is so cute. Just the way she pounces.. :inlove: I love the cage and nic setup too!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks, BinkyRabbit! I also love the way she pounces, it is adorable. Her little ears look so cute when she does that.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 24, 2007)

I absolutely positively LOVE this picture. Her fur looks so pretty :mrsthumper:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

Ooooo! I know! I can't wait to get a brush and brush her hair. Maybe put a little bow between her ears.

I have to remind myself that she is not a little designer dog that I can dress up and stick in a purse:laugh:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 24, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2007)

She could have it worse....

I know I shared this in my lionhead thread but here is what one set ofnew owners did (they'd had the rabbit 3 or 4 weeks maybe??)..

*
*Madison's little sablepoint did great at the fashion show. She dressed him up in atee shirt with sun glasses, a hat and put him in her groovy girlcar. We named him Diamond Rio as his "stage name".He was just perfect the whole time. He is very gentle. 

At least she doesn't have to wear sunglasses and ride in a toy car....

(STOP GETTING IDEAS!!!)

Peg
*
undergunfire wrote: *


> I have to remindmyself that she is not a little designer dog that I can dress up andstick in a purse:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 25, 2007)

Ahhh hahahaah! I would love for Madilyn to weara cute pink harness with a bow in her hair, riding in a cute doggie bagand take her to the park for a walk. Ohhhh, that would be amazing!

I emailed the lady that I got her from and told her how pleased I amwith Madilyn and how much I love her. I told her thank you so much forholding her for a month for me. When we went to her house to pickMadilyn up, her husband told me to come back in three weeks for thelionhead babies that they had.

OHHHHHHH!

No way....I'm saving a place in my heart for a harlequin lionhead fromyou, Peg:inlove:. Maybe sooner than a few years....if the boy's won'taccept Madilyn:headsmack:tongutwo:.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 25, 2007)

She let me pet her for two minutes tonight! Igot it on video too....just gotta upload it! She let me rub all betweenher ears, her face, her back, belly.....everything. That's the firsttime she has let me do that.

On the other hand....she wasn't very nice tonight! She is humping meand her toys, scooting on the floor, nipping my jammie pants, andshoveling her pellets out of her dish and onto the floor with her frontfeet. She MUST have smelled the boys on me. I can't wait until herspay. I hope it stops that part of her with time.

I'll have the video of me petting her for you guys tomorrow.



_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 26, 2007)

:bunnydance:It's tomorrow.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, Amy...your babies are so adorable!!

I'm loving reading about your new girl...Peg tells me that my Daisywill be quite a lot like her as far as having a big personality andsuch...

Sounds like things are going really well with all three...wonderful!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

*BinkyRabbit....*I just have to upload the two movies to my computer, then to photobucket.


*
Rosie....*I hope Daisy is a lot like Madilyn! Her personality ishilarious and I can never stop laughing. The boys are so calm and sheis very hyper. I think that she is just very funny when she does thingsbecause of the way she looks. Like, when she does binkies her hair willfloat up so peacefully on her head when she is binking like crazy. Ican't wait until you get your little Daisy and experience thiswonderful-ness of lionheads.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is some pictures of the boys! I am waiting for the first movie to upload, it takes forever.

































_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Awww .....they're so cute!!! 

Oh yes...I can't wait to experience the lionhead wonderfulness, either!! 

I love hearing all about your girl...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, Rosie, you will hear plenty about her!



Here is the video of me petting her and her actually staying calm andletting me do it. Usually she is too busy doing binkies or tipping overher food dish:rollseyes.



http://s89.photobucket.com/albums/k228/xundergunfire/?action=view&amp;current=madilynmae5015.flv







_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG she's so cute, she looks like a little FLUFF ball.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh yes, she is a fluff-ball! I wish she was even fluffier, hehe!

I just noticed that I sound like I did when I was 6 when I talk in the video:whatevah.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

HAHA!! Yeah, I sound quite a lot likethat in mine, too, hehe!! I always get comments from peopleabout my talking...er...cooing...er...goofiness in my videos!

She's bee-u-ti-ful!!

:inlove:

How much does she weigh?


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

When I picked Madilyn up from her breeder on the18th, she said she weighted 2 1/2 pounds. I picked her up yesterday andI would say she is no more than 3 pounds. I will know for sure tomorrowwhen she goes in for her spay, I will have them weigh her.

I have been making myself sick to my stomach thinking about her spay:?.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 28, 2007)

Aww, that's great she let you pet her! It tookSophie months to let me get close enough to pet her, now she likes it,but she's still very independant, I love herpersonality.Madilyn looks so much bigger on video! I lovehow fluffy she is.:bunnyheart




--Kelly


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2007)

Believe it or not - I'm really sick at thinkingof her getting spayed - not because she shouldn't have it done -shereally should.

But I'm just really scared.....I don't want anything to happen to her.She reminds me of a younger Miss Bea only maybe a tad bit nicer...

So do update us when she's home after the spay!

I can hardly wait to hear about her with the guys - I bet she'll rule the roost...

Peg*

undergunfire wrote: *


> I have been making myself sick to my stomach thinking about her spay:?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2007)

Amy, just try to calm down. I know howscary this is. I just my Angel in surgery for cancer, thatwas scary. :kiss1:She did fine and she's almost 7 yearsold-doesn't look it of course.:whistling

They also do weigh them before anything else, so that should be a given.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2007)

I was a wreck during Teresa's spay. She was fine and she is a tiny thing.

We are all praying.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you so much Kelly, Jade, Angel, and Peg:hug2:.

I had to leave work 2 hours early last night because I was so sickthinking about it. I also think I was sick from eating Sonic. I thinkthey poisoned me:whatevah.

We have to leave in an hour and a half to take Madilyn aaaaall the wayout to Chino Valley. It's such a boring ride. It's only about a 30 to35 minute drive, but it feels like your driving through Kansas, onlywith mountains in the distance:help.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 28, 2007)

Sending (((vibes))) and prayersray: for Madilyn to have a smooth operation and speedy recovery. She'll be just fine.:hug1


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2007)

We are leaving now to drop her off:cry4:ray:.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2007)

We are leaving now to go pick her up:sunshine:.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## missyscove (Mar 28, 2007)

I guess that means she made it through the surgery okay. I knew she'd be okay.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2007)

Yep, she is just fine!

Here is the other surgery thread:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20238&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=289283#p289283





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

She is a very beautiful bunny! I'm glad she came home ok.

Noob question alert:

What's this in the bottom of their litter boxes?


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2007)

It is canvas netting. I am not sure what it is used for as far as crafts go, but it is in the craft section at Walmart.

It is used to keep them off their soiled litter and to keep litter fromgetting kicked out of the litter pan all over the floor. The poop stayson top and doesn't fall through it. It's easy clean up...just lift itout and throw the poopies away that are on top of it. It also saveslitter, just scoop out the pee spots and replace with new litter.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool idea!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

Works great. Well for some of my mine. Some pull it up and destroy it.:X


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol, Madilyn just pushes hers out of her litter box sometimes. I think it moves when she jumps in there.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, tonight (Saturday night) I let Madilyn into my bedroom to meet the boys.

She was in her pen in the room next door and I know she could smellthem on me all the time, and I think she is really bored in there. Shehas a ton of toys, but she won't stop biting at her NIC panels andwhenever I go in there and sit down to play with her, she digs at mypants.

I didn't see any harm in it, so I put her in her carrier, and walkedher the 5 feet into mine and Ryan's room. I let her out of her carrierto say "HI" to the boys through the NIC panel fence.

There was no fighting, no anger of any sort, just a lot of curiousity.Mallory noticed her right away, but it took Morgan a good three minutesbefore he even noticed, maybe he did notice and just didn't reallycare. I think the boys wondered, "What kind of kitty did you bring hometo us, Mommy?".

Madilyn left a nice trail of territory marking poopies around thefence, but Mallory left one poopy and Morgan didn't do any pooping.

After I put Madilyn back into her own room, I watched the boyscarefully for any sign of fighting, and there was none at all. Theyjust hopped around looking for her, then started playing with theirtoys when they noticed she wasn't there anymore.


I have pictures and a video to follow tomorrow (sunday).




_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2007)

I promise to have the pictures and the video up when I get off work later.



_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool! I can't wait. Sounds like the introduction went well.

Is she eating pellets yet?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are the two pictures that I took....
















I am trying to upload the video. Photobucket isn't working for me for some reason.

She is eating the pumpkin/Oxbow pellet mix. I am decreasing the amountof pumpkin and increasing the amount of Oxbow each day, and leavingsome peices of Oxbow whole and not smashed up.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

Susan said she was having trouble earlier uploading a video too. Sounds like something on their end.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 1, 2007)

The video is like 3 minutes long and it wouln'tupload it. Hopefully it will later. I am sure I will have another videolater anyway since I am going to let them meet again for a few minutestonight.

I want to keep letting them meet like this for a while until I feelcomfortable enough to separate the boy's room and put Madilyn in theother side of it to live until I bond them.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2007)

bumping for more pictures....or videos...or ANYTHING

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 3, 2007)

:yeahthat


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry you guys! I have been working soooooo much, then I get home and I am very tired...even too tired to take pictures!

Tomorrow I have the whole day off (YAYYYY!), so I can update with pictures.

I am going to seperate the boy's room tomorrow and put Madilyn in theother half. She is back to her old self again (tomorrow makes one weeksince her spay), and I feel like it would be best to move her into ourroom....where all the commotion happens. I feel like she is bored outof her mind in the room she is staying in, since the only time see seespeople is when I go in to play with her and feed her. 

I am sure she is missing having bunnies around to look at as well...andthe company she got from them as she was in a barn with other bunniesat her breeders house.

I have been letting the boys and Madilyn meet everyday since the otherday. I let Madilyn out of her room to run around the house for someexercise, and she loved running into our room to visit the boys. Theyare some-what calm around eachother, but they aren't fighting witheachother (the boys).


Should I wait a few weeks or months to try to actually bond them?





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like they are doing well so far, have you started letting them se each other without the fence yet?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

Oooh. I have my buns not further thantwo feet of me (us), basically right between dining rm/living rm andkitchen. Funny, my husband left after me yesterday morningand I usually feed. Couple hours later, he calls and I asked"Did you feed the bunnies?" and he's like "Do you think Icould really get out of the house without feeding?" Ha Ha,NO!

Her being around everyone will be good, so she can used to all thesounds, etc.(Not gonna write "and smells" to finishthat.):roflmao:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

HAHAHHHAA! The buns throw fits when they don't get their eats.


I agree, I think she needs to get used to living in our room and get used to the boys more.

I haven't let them meet without the fence yet. I will do that when Ifeel most comfortable. I think I will wait until everyone has settleddown from Madilyn living beside them. Wouldn't it be so cute if theylayed right up against the fence next to each other?!?!:bunnyheart

I am going to start working with Madilyn on a harness and leash, andgetting her used to being held more, even though she lets me hold her.I want to be able to take her downtown at the courthouse square onnon-busy days....where there is lots of grass. You should see theamount of people down there on the weekends just lounging in the grassbecause it is one of the only places around here that actually hasgrass!

Besides, the "bunny lady" who I met downtown walking her therapy bunny,Bunkers, said she would LOVE to see me down there with Madilyn.

You should see her bunny! He is a cute little lop and walks on aharness so well, he seems almost fearless. I want to try to do thatwith Madilyn, but I wouldn't do it with my boys...as they don't likethe harness and get really scared.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 4, 2007)

Dear Amy,

Mom has been telling me all about Madilyn-Mae and how much she is like Miss Bea.

I'm sorry. Maybe these will make you feel better? :balloons:

Tell Mallory and Morgan that she just needs a bit of getting used to -that she is still young and there might be hope for her. :no:

Anyway, Miss Bea only THINKS she rules the house - as long as you let Madilyn-Mae think that....things should go pretty well.

I look forward to hearing how the bonding goes. I love my harem topieces - its too bad Miss Bea is just too stubborn to be "part" of it.She wants either all of me or none of me. 

WOMEN BUNNIES!!!! :banghead:banghead:banghead

Tiny
The BunFather


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello Tiny! Thank you for the balloons, they are cute!

Your mom is a very nice lady and I enjoy her talking all about Lionheads.

I wonder what Miss Bea and Madilyn would do if they met? They would rule all bunnies!

:devil:nasty:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 5, 2007)

I didn't get any pictures up yesterday, I decided to wait until I got Madilyn all moved into the other half of the boy's room.

She's in there now! They are all doing great.

I have to go to work, but when I return I will upload those picturesand *try* to upload a movie of the boy's doing their "Great CarrotRace".



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

That sounds great!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks, binkies, you reminded me that I have pictures to upload!:hug:



_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 7, 2007)

Madilyn has been a little jerk lately. She keepsattacking my hand when I clean out her pen (not breaking skin, butlunging at and nipping my hands), won't stop chewing on the cage barsor digging at the carpet, ect. Beh, atleast she is eating those KayteeSupreem (plain) pellets from the pet store that I got for her. I cannow wean her off those and onto Oxbow when it gets here on Monday.

Speaking of that, I planned it out wrong and ordered my 50lbs of Oxbowa few days late, so the boys are out of pellets until it gets here onMonday.

The boys seem SO bored. They barely binky anymore. I am going to orderthem a Cottontail Cottage right after I am done with this post. Theylove their cardboard boxes, and I'd do anything to see them be happy,even if it is for a few minutes. I just feel like they hate their spaceor toys or something.

_
Now I just have to rant a little...._

I have been feeling VERY "down" lately. I want SO much to move out mymy fiance's mom's house and into our own place so we can just "live ourown lives" for a while. I just want to move to a 2 bedroom house so thebuns can have their own space, and we can have ours. I basically livein our bedroom unless I am at work.....and the bunnies take up HALF ofour room, I love them though.....I just want all of us to have morespace!


Ryan and I bought all of our kitchen supplies the other nightfor a house when we rent. We bought cooking utensils, eating utensils,a dish set (plates, bowls, mugs), a oven mit, dish towels, cups, adrink pitcher, ect. It's not much, but it felt so amazing buying it! Wehave a few more kitchen things to buy like cookware, a toaster, andstuff....along with a kitchen table, bedroom t.v. stand, bedroom t.v.,living room end tables, a couch, and table lamps. We are going to go tothe thrift stores around town to find all the funiture and stuff. I amSUPER picky though. Sometimes I would rather spend $200 on a littlekitchen table than $60 for one at the thrift store that will work justfine.

He said his mom would give us a bunch of kitchen things, even stuff solittle as tupperware for left-overs. I said "NOPE". I want my OWNthings for once. I want my OWN life for once. My dad no longer contactsme, I rarely talk with my mother, friends in New York no longer talk tome. I just want "my own things and my own life". If I could live withjust Ryan and my bunbuns for the rest of my life....then I would.

I have had a REALLY tough life (most of you may have read it in thethread JAK started before), I feel like I should be able to relax andbreathe for once. I don't care if I am spending all my money on rent,internet, food, and whatever else it takes to rent a place...and I haveno money left over for myself. I'll always make sure I have money forthe buns and any emergencies though, as well as toys.

Am I being to selfish saying that I want my OWN things for once? I justwant to feel how great it is to sit on the couch in my own place in myundies and tank top, and watch a movie. What girl doesn't? lol.





_End of my ranting...._





and onto the pictures....



The buns new area. The boys are on the left and Madilyn is on the right.














































and miss "naughty-bitey-face" herself....

























Mallory and Madilyn are for sure in love. They lay flopped out next to eachother sometimes against their NIC panel fence.





How about a little Snowpuff?....
















*GOODBYE!*













_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

OhI love the pictures. I have Maddieliving right next to Pebble and Ebony too, I'm hoping hoping hoping itwill help with bonding later, they are always beside each other ateither side of the wire, hopefully that's a good sign!

Your three are just adorable! I can just imagine Mallory and Morgan fighting over who gets to sit next to Madalyn Mae:zoro

It is *no way selfish* that you want your own space and things,that is completely understandable. I remember being so shocked at howhard your life was whenI read it in that thread:cry4:...youdeserve freedom and happiness so so much, I am praying so hard thatthings work out brilliant for you. ray:ray:

Have you got any idea when you and Ryan will be getting your own place?I can't imagine what it's like to live with youralmost-mother-in-law.:lookaround

Love and hugs form me and the bunnies! Sending positive((((((vibes))))))) your way. And remember I'll be here if you ever needto chat or even just for a rant:hug2:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 7, 2007)

I think it is a good sign that Maddie, Pebble, and Ebony are hanging out next to each other through the wires.

Ryan and I are going to try to move out by July or so. His mom said notuntil he is 18, which is in the middle of October. I think I will gonuts by then, really.

His mom is 56 (I think), so she is an older mom. Ryan is 17 (acts waymore mature, beleive me), and I am 18. I would have to sign the leaseand stuff. Anyway, Ryan has two sisters....one is 33 and has two littleboys, is married and lives in Wisconsin. Ryan's other sister is 32 andlives here in town with her one baby daughter. Ryan's almost 20 yearold brother lives at college 2 hours away.....

Soooo....Ryan is the last to move out. His mom won't have us aroundhere to clean or take the trash to the street or other things she"isn't able to do"....which is crap because she can do it. She is justa big whiner, basically. So I know it may be a little fight for us tomove out because her "last baby is leaving". I don't care though, Ineed to get out.

It's not bad here. I just want my own space for once! I am only 18, butI am very mature for my age....I always have been...and I think it'sbecause I basically had to raise myself and my little brother. Ryan'smom is never really here, she works a lot as Ryan's dad died inFebruary of 2006. So, basically Ryan and I are here...but she's usuallyworking. It's not the same as living on our own though.

I just want to feel what it is like to do the dish when *I* wantto do them, to take out the trash when *I* want to take out thetrash, to clean the house when *I* want to clean thehouse....without anyone telling me to. Ryan and I got to house/dog sitat his sister's neighbors house for two weeks last summer....so we gotto experience that....and it was amazing!





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2007)

After feeding the bunnies their "Hoppy Eeekster" breakfast.....














































I headed out with a friend on a "Prescott Road Trip". My friend,Mallary, has lived in this town for 6 months and I have lived here forabout 1 1/2 years. We decided to do something different than sit atStarbucks and drink coffee. We chose to view our town from a differentangle. We drove all the way up a mountain, down into a valley that hadactual apple trees (wow!), then back up a mountain and saw our wholetown. It was quite neat.

























While driving back around the side of the mountain, we saw our wholetown and a really neat house (no, it's not a ranger station)....
























That ended Eekster. It was a great day.





Today was all about the buns and their first bonding session. Madilyngot some "out-time" to get some energy out before hand, and she decidedto sit onto of our dvd player and paper towels....

















Next came their FIRST bonding session. It went amazingly well. Therewas NO fighting, NO chasing, NO "mean ears". All was calm! I was allready with sneakers in hand, but nothing happened....they just playedwith their toys like they had been together their whole lives. Theyeven all stuffed into their tent together, flopped out near each other,and sat in the litter boxes together. Amazingly enough, I did theirfirst bonding session in the boy's territory! I am so amazed.






















Miss Madilyn Bunny is FLOPPED out!











p.s....a video of the bonding session is to follow....if only photobucket would upload it.

:dunno:



_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, what an awesome first bonding session! Theyall look so relaxed together, and so cute! Having a bonded trio shouldbe a lot of fun.




--Kelly


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, Kelly. I really cannot wait until they can all be together!

Then when I get a new bunny from Peg towards the end of this year, I will hopefully have a group of 4.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow! Those are some amazing scenery shots! The girls looked like they were very happy with their hoppy eekster treats.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you! My town can be quite lovely.

Yeah, the boys loved their salad...as did Madilyn.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> I think it is a good sign that Maddie, Pebble, and Ebony arehanging out next to each other through the wires.
> 
> Ryan and I are going to try to move out by July or so. His mom said notuntil he is 18, which is in the middle of October. I think I will gonuts by then, really.
> 
> ...



Amy, I emphathize with all that! My mom is 64 and still mowsher grass, and she rents! My son offers to do it for her alotthough, he's 13 and is wanting to be a perfectionist b/c of myhusband's (our) lawn. But, SHE does everything and doesn'tcomplain, she's awesome! 

I like to do things on my time as well! My own husbanddoesn't even tell me when to do things (thedishes I hatemost, always have.(my most hated task) I'd rather cleanatoilet with a toothbrush:shock:.

I hope you can get your own place in July. I just wonder howit will work, you'll have to say that the place is just foryou. I used to work at a property management place, so Idon't know b/c of his age. Will you be trying to get ahouse? Most apts won't take pets, at least here. 

Edited to add: I hadn't seen the Prescott pics and the bonding session pics yet...

Awesome pics! That really is a house???Wow. Very pretty pics, remember, I was out there in Feb inPhoenix.

As for that bonding session, I don't think you're gonna have that muchof a problem. If they didn't even mind her in_ their_territory-that's great!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, I will have to sign the lease and say I amjust going to live there. I hope we don't get caught or somethingthough....even though his mom would sign an "Ok" for him to stay withme.

We are going to try hard to find a place that accepts pets, of course. We won't move until we find a place that does!

A lot of places I know will NOT accept my mice, as they are considered"pests". I already have a lady who has a couple rats who would love tooffer my mice a home if we cannot bring them a long. It is sad, but Iwould rather they go to another great home and us be able to move out.I want the buns to have a whole room to themselves!

You were in Pheonx?! That is awesome! Come back to visit again!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> You were in Pheonx?! That is awesome! Come back to visit again!
> 
> _- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


Yeah, man. I put some pics in my blog.Actually, we are planning on moving there:shock:. When wepassed through a mountain that had a Prescott exit, I thought, notremembering you alot as you were a new member, there's a member fromthe forumfrom there! His mom thought that wascool!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That would be so cool if you movedhere! The housing is so expensive though:?. It's crazy...the pricedifference on the east coast compaired to the west cost!

But really....move to PRESCOTT.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow...what an awesome coincidence, guys! 

I'm so happy to hear that the bonding session went so wonderfully! YAY!!

Can't wait to hear that they're a happy threesome! 

Hugs!

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> Oh my gosh! That would be so cool if you moved here! Thehousing is so expensive though:?. It's crazy...the price difference onthe east coast compaired to the west cost!
> 
> But really....move to PRESCOTT.
> 
> ...




Whats it like? We are consiering moving somewhere else. Sooo we are trying to get ideas of different areas.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 11, 2007)

Prescott is great! There is a lot of things todo when you first move here. You are close to the Grand Canyon, Cali,Utah, Colorado, a little town on the side of the mountain called"Jerome", Phoenix, Flagstaff, ect ectttt.

We have a lovely court house square here too where they do lots of festivals and stuff.

You would be 5-10 minutes from the mall and all shopping, includingPetsmart and Petco incase you need something, we also have a feed storehere.

Beh, too much to explain!


http://www.cityofprescott.net/visitors/historic.php






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats on a great first bonding session! :happydance


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you, naturestee! We are doing another one tonight.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

Best of luck! Let us know how it goes please.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2007)

I just wanted to pop in and say "hi". EverytimeI open up this thread and go to type something - either the phone ringsor a bunny needs attention or Art walks up to talk to me.

I just love your girl - and your boys - and I love the photos you took. I really like that house a LOT.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, Peg! I love my guys and lady too.

Madilyn is sooo vocal. She just loves to grunt at me. She grunts when Iopen her pen, she grunts when I fill her food dish, she grunts when Iclean her pen, she grunts when I give her hay, and when I try to playwith her, lol.

I can't wait until everyone is bonded and they can really live together.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Who is going through a Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae picture withdrawl?

I should probably take some pictures tonight and post them. I will be sure to get some of our new piggies too.

By the way....everyone is happily bonded and have successfully been living together for a little over 24 hours.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2007)

That's great Amy! Were there any fights at all? I can't wait for pics. 

I've been busy today, just now getting on. We built Snuff hisNIC condo today! Pics will be up later.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Madily did lose a couple chunks of her lovelysoft fur. She also found it amusing to hump the boy's heads while theyjust sat there staring at me as to say "What is this little slipperlooking bunny doing?".

Well...now everything is fine and they like living together. ExceptMadilyn has more space, so she kind of forgot that poopies belong inthe litter box. The boys are also following her habit. Gah, one daythey will be perfect with their littler box habits:whatevah.


I can't wait to see the pictures of Snuff's new cage:biggrin:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2007)

:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm jealous. Your bunnies are perfectly bonding and mine are being perfect little brats...:X


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 15, 2007)

I knew it! I knew Miss Madilyn-Mae would rule over them.....

I can hardly wait to see more pics.

Peg
*
undergunfire wrote: *


> She also found itamusing to hump the boy's heads while they just sat there staring at meas to say "What is this little slipper looking bunny doing?".


----------



## cmh9023 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi, I was just catching up on reading your blog.First of all, I love their blue tent! Where did you get that? Is itlike the tents they have for cats? Also, I read that you feel bad cuzthe boys aren't binkying. I used to feel that way too...like my bunswere the unhappiest buns in the world and what was I doing wrong? ThenI noticed that if they had been cooped up in their cage for a while(like overnight if I was away) once they got out they binkied likecrazy. I decided that it wasn't a sign that they were totally unhappybecause they weren't binyking but just that they were satisfied withthe amount of time they had out and the amount of space they had. Idon't know if that makes sense, but that's the way I decided to look atit


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get any pictures tonight. I had ameeting at work, went to Starbucks to drink coffee, then went over to afriends house with my fiance.

I have good new though! Ryan, the buns, the piggies, the mice, and Iare moving out this coming Friday!! A friend that we work with has ahouse with a spare room and there is enough space for the buns,piggies, and us. The bedroom is about the same size that we have now,so the buns won't have a bigger space....but they have a huge yard withgrass so I can get the buns a hutch with an attached run for outsideplay time.

Phew....I am soooo releived to be moving out of his mother's house. Therent will only be $400 from both Ryan and I....plus internet and food.This will allow me to "breathe" and allow us to put money aside stillto get our own place. Ryan said we will save until he turns 18 inOctober....then move to our own place. We will have TONS of money savedby then. I am soooo good at saving money!



Oh....I got that blue tent at Walmart in the cat section for only $7. The buns LOVE it. They all pile in there.

I will try and update with pictures tomorrow. I am going to be VERYbusy this week because I have to organize and pack. This means that Iwon't have internet for a few days....how will I survive?



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh wow! That is wonderful news. Best of luck!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you! I have to clean out he piggie cage tonight and the bunnies space, so I can get pictures.

The rabbits had a HUGE fight this morning. Morgan likes to pick thefights and beat up on everyone. There is hair and rabbit poop all overmy bedroom.

Morgan has been seperated from Mallory and Madilyn for the whole day. Iam going to let him go back with them tonight. I couldn't risksomething happening while I was at work.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2007)

Ooohh. Bad Morgan. You must behave now, ya hear?

Great news about the move! I'll miss seeing you around for those few days.

Take care til then. Hey, are you staying in Prescott? Is it far from where you are now?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2007)

I am moving about 10 minutes away from Ryan's mom's house, hehe. Yep, I'll still be in Prescott.

I'm still very upset though. Morgan now HATES Mallory and Madilyn. Ilet Morgan back in with them tonight and within 2 minutes of being inthe pen, he attacked Mallory.

Mallory just does he sweet little thing and Morgan attacks him andstarts pooping everywhere. I know they are probably fighting overMadilyn.

Morgan also has a nice bald spot on his back hip area now. Should I do anything to it? Like neosporin (sp?) or anything?




I am not sure what to do! Ryan and I will be moving all of ourfurniture and things over to the new place on Friday....then the bunswill either be moved over Friday night or Saturday afternoon (as Iprobably have to work).

In the bedroom we have, we have a closet just like we have here atRyan's mom's house. The bunnies can stay in there, but then I have tofiguer out the space to build a free use play space that they can go inand out of anytime they want, like they have here. I am hoping we havethe room and we will all be able to live comfortably in the bedroom.

Our room here at his mom's house is very square, where as the bedroom at our new place is more a rectangle.


Beh, we will figuer it out. I am just a worry freak. This place is onlytemporary until October anyway. It atleast gives Ryan and I a huge feelof what it is like to pay for ALL of our own things before going outand having to sign a lease on a place for just us to rent.



I am REALLY starting to stress over the internet thing too. This onecompany who also provides the cable around here has fast speed internetfor $30 a month with a 6 month lease. The other option is anothercompany around here that deals with internet and it will be $40 for themiddle class internet and $60 for the high speed, with no lease. Ryanmight be able to get us the high speed internet through that companyfor free or half off, because his dad was the "big" man there andhelped develop that company and made it what it is today before he diedlast year. They give Ryan's mom her internet for free right now. Ryanis going out to their office to talk to them tomorrow, atleast he sayshe will....he better.

I am worried about getting the internet through the cable companybecause what if it doesn't work out at our friends house or we find aplace of our own to move to in 4 months? I don't want to end up havingto pay a couple hundred dollars to end a lease. I will have to see howmuch it is if I have to end a lease throuh them. I just want my darninternet without having to wait a week! Yes, I am an addict.


Hrm, this blog is suppost to be about my bunnies, but for the pastalmost month it has mainly been about me and my life. I guess it istheir life that has all the new happenings in it too though.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## missyscove (Apr 17, 2007)

Re the bunnies... have they been talking tomine? I honestly don't know what to suggest, but that isexactly what mine did a little while back, except that they were justbonded to eachother, I wasn't adding a bunny to the mix. Goodluck. 

If there is a cut, not just a bald spot, I clean Fiona up with somehydrogen peroxide then put some neosporin on it (not the pain relievingkind.) She always jumps when I put the hydrogen peroxidecotton ball on her, but don't worry, it doesn't hurt orsting. I think it's just because it's a little cold.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2007)

I am pretty sure that they have been talking toyour bunnies. It is so upsetting seeing them fighting and beingseparate. Mallory and Madilyn are great together, but now Morgan has noone.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

Amy-your blog is your blog. It can andshould be about you too! You can look back on it andhopefully laugh. Uuh, I hope Ryan can work something out w/the internet. Especially if his dad started it, I would thinkyou could get a deal on it.

As far as the lease thing, this is just a house, right?Legally, I would think there are ways around a "lease". Icould be wrong though. I'd check into that! Ireally hope it all works out for you.

I also hope Morgan stops being a butt. I think it will justbe worse when you move though, b/c they will all be in new"territory". You may have to rebond them anyway.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, Angel. If you don't mind my asking, what is your real name? I think you told me before, but I forgot.

Ryan's mom kept all of the wireless routers, internet hook-ups, ect forthe internet. He even found a new internet card for our laptop, so itwill be faster now! So, I am going to go with cable one and sign the 6month lease and pay $30 a month for high speed internet. 

Our roomates agreed to pay the rest of the months on the lease if Ryanand I decided to move out. We are planning on living there for onlyabout 6 months anyway, we may even move out of their place in 4 months.We want to save money and find the PERFECT place to run for us and the"kids" .

I have been packing and organizing for a while today. I bought TONS ofplastic storage containers to keep all of our things nice and neat,instead of just throwing stuff in boxes.


We decided that our computer will go out in the living room with ourroomates computers. That way, I will have a good sized area in ourbedroom for Morgan to be in in a pen, until I can try rebonding. I amgoing to need A LOT of help with this one, I am sure.

I am so sad that Morgan won't get along with them. It makes me feel badthat I got Madilyn and now the brother's bond is broken. I wonder ifthey will ever live happily? If Morgan won't mond to Mallory andMadilyn, I wonder if he would bond with a lady of his own someday?Maybe Lionheads are just too much for his own feisty nature?

Hrmmmmm.....questions, questions, questions.


I am a worry freak!:whatevah






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## missyscove (Apr 18, 2007)

Does Morgan get along any better with Mallory orMadilyn-Mae alone? Maybe the two of them together is just toomuch for him...?


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh no...I missed all this...

I'm so sorry to hear that Morgan's decided to camp out on his own...

I hope to hear soon that he's come to his senses and realized how muchfun company was. leaseplease::goodluck


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Tha or he is telling you that you need another bunny. One just for him.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2007)

Missycove....I am not sure. When I put him backin with Mallory and Madilyn after keeping him separate for a day, hewent straight for Mallory and attacked him.

Rosie....I can't beleive he wants to be on his own, lol. Its so sad seeing my baby all alone in his half of the pen.

Jade....haha! I can't have another bunny right now. I REALLY wish Icould....but at our new place I will not have the space and I don'tthink I will have the time to care for another one. If Morgan decidesto stay separate, then when Ryan and I move into our OWN place (notsharing a house with roomates), I can think about getting him a ladyfriend. We are planning to find our own place by October, and we willhave one whole bedroom for the bunnies.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 18, 2007)

Tell him to straighten up! Act like a good little boy or no television before bed.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2007)

I wish he would listen to me! He probably is begging for a lady of his own, that little jerk .

He doesn't look sad, but I would think he is. Him and Mallory used togroom and play...and now he can only touch noses through the NIC panelfence.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I had to rehome my mice last night. Cometo find out, one of our roomates would NOT let mice in the house. Shewas scared of them or had bad experiences or something.

It is, of course, fine to bring the bunnies. She likes them and the piggies.

I am sad that my little meece aren't here anymore, but I got an emailfrom a guy who sounded perfect for them and he came by last night topick them up. He has an 11 year old daughter who he wanted to get themfor. I was nervous about that, but he told me that she also has a bunnyand she is very responsible.

The guy, Paul, came over and saw the bunnies and we ended up talkingfor just about an hour about bunnies and pets. I told him that the bunshould be spayed/neutered at the age that it is at right now (6 to 8months old) and told him the their diets consist of. I told him aboutOxbow and Kaytee Timothy Compelete and even offered to split up a 90lbs bale of timothy hay with him in a month or so.

He said his wife loves the bunny and reads up about them and tells themwhat they need, but I think I pushed him over and now he is going toget the bunny off of a pellet mix diet, get it hay, and get it altered.

This guy was very nice and I told him ALL about the forum. I sent himhome with the address to the site, so I am hoping him and his wifejoin...maybe his daughter as well.


So, I can still keep in contact about the mice and I am thrilled theyfound such a great home and will get the attention that they deserve, as I was always so busy with the rabbits and work to handle themdaily.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh no hon. I am sorry I know you love the mice. Wait did you have to get rid of the one that tricked you into getting her?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes , but it was either that or stay at Ryan'smom's house and I can't do that....I have to move out because stayinghere is driving me crazy for some reason.

They have a great home, so I am happy about that. I will be able tokeep in touch with Paul and see how they are doing....maybe even visitthem!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh man that sucks. Atleast you can keep in contact. 

I used to hamster sit for a friend. From mid aug-midmay. She was in school and couldn't have them in the dorm.:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

That is nice of you! 




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2007)

I miss My vampire princess. She was the devil in hamster fur.

Soooooo hows my bunnies?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

The buns are still not agreeing. I haven't tried to let Morgan meet Mallory and Madilyn again since that one fight broke out.

We are moving into our new place tomorrow, so I will have pictures ofeveryone's new area's. I may end up just building a NIC cage big enoughfor Mallory and Madilyn, then having Morgan in his own little pen fornow. I have to see how much room I actually have when we get all of ourstuff over there.

I am going to try introducing Mallory and Morgan back to eachother inabout two weeks. I want everyone to get used to their new house toobefore causing stress with rebonding. I hope that they bond back.



I am deffinitely building the piggies a c&amp;c cage within the next few days, I just have to find coroplast.

I want a piggie cage like this....





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry about the mice! What are your guinnea pigslike? I actually wanted one beforeI got Binky, but youalready know my rodent-phobic mom :whatevah


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

The piggies are a load of fun! They are skiddishwhen you go to pick them up, they run from you, but once you get themand hold them then they like it.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 30, 2007)

Why hasn't anyone come to my house and beat me up for an update?! haha!

I am bumping this up so that I remember to update later with pictures and how everything is going with our new house!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm sorry, Amy! I've been spending SO much time playing CSI...hehe...I've lost track of quite a few things...

BUT...I have been wondering how you're doing. 

Soooooo....tell us all about the new place! How did the move go? How's everyone adjusting??

Hugs!!

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Why hasn't anyone come to my house and beat me up for an update?! haha!
> 
> I am bumping this up so that I remember to update later with pictures and how everything is going with our new house!
> 
> ...


Hey, you said in "I'm Leaving" that you were going toupdate:waiting:, I keep checking and nope...Hee Hee. I knowyou're still settling in and working:hug2:. Can't wait forthe new pics!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 30, 2007)

I have time for a leeeeettle update right now!

We are all moved in and I have my internet, of course! Woooo!

I decided to built Mallory and Madilyn their own NIC cage instead ofletting them have the closet. Morgan has his own pen set up in theother side of the closet. I let everyone out for a few hours a day torun around the bedroom and say "HI!" to the piggies.

Mallory and Morgan do not want to be with eachother. I was thinkingabout trying to rebond, but then last night they started fighting andboxing through the cage. I don't want to risk anyone getting injured bytrying to rebond. So, I am going to wait until Ryan and I have our veryown apartment with a bunny room to get Morgan his own lady friend. Ihope that will work. Maybe he just wants to be alone?

Morgan has become my little cuddle bunny now. I lay on my bed and readmy rabbit magazine and he likes to sit next to me and look at all thecutie lady bunnies in the magazine, hehe.



Hrrmmmm....what else am I forgetting?


OHHH....I built the piggies a 2x4 c&amp;c cage. I like it and so dothey, but I need to built up the sides higher with choroplast becausethey peeded over the side and onto the hardwood floor:disgust.




I know I am probably forgetting other things. Atleast that is a littleupdate for now! I will update later on with pictures and stuff.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## jordiwes (May 1, 2007)

We would looooove to see some new pics of your set up and of your babies!!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> We would looooove to see some new pics of your set up and ofyour babies!!


:yeahthat


----------



## undergunfire (May 1, 2007)

I took these last night. For some reason mycamera took all fuzzy pictures of Madilyn and Mallory's whole NIC cage.It is a MESS right now, so I will have to clean it and take newpictures.

Mallory and Madilyn think it's funny to not use their litter box.Jade's bunnies told them it was the "cool" thing to do :tongutwo:.





Anyway, here is part of the cage...






^ (that is a shadow of Madilyn and not a puddle of pee, haha)





























I wish Morgan didn't have to be all alone! It makes me sad seeing himall alone when Mallory and Madilyn have each other. I am not sure if Ishould try to bond them again....Mallory and Madilyn are happy witheach other.

I think I will just wait until Ryan and I get our very own place....and see about a lady for Morgan. 

I want a loppy eared bunny.....but I want another lionhead. HRMMMMM :biggrin:.



Tonight is "Amy &amp; Ryan" night....so I am going to have to clean the NIC cage and take pictures tomorrow.

I am so slow with pictures!


OH! I will have to take pictures of the pigpig's new cage too!





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2007)

Yay!!! Nice pictures. Why not give thewhole bonding thing a shot? Then get a few morebuns. How about a little bunny herd?? 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (May 1, 2007)

I am scared someone will get hurt in a fight . I think I really should try bonding again though.

I am going to read up and prepair more for bonding before I try anything.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 1, 2007)

Great pics! I agree w/ you on maybewaiting for Morgan. If the other two are happy, that meansyou should just get another bun later.

What is Ryan and Amy night?Spending quality time? That's cool. 

That was a quick bond for Maddie and Mallory, right? I wouldlove pics of them together when you get a chance-no hurry.

Have a great night!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (May 1, 2007)

Sorry about the whole Mallory and Morgan not bonding thing, it must be hard.

But about you wanting a lionhead and a loppy eared bun, they do have anew breed, a Lion-lop that they started breeding in only 2000. It has alionhead mane with floppy ears:inlove:



Ally of your bunnies are so adorable and seem to love being the center of attention.

Silvie&amp;Phinn


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2007)

I know what you mean about worrying aboutsomeone getting hurt. I'm working on rebonding my two rightnow. I've got Fiona in a playpen in the kitchen and Timmyrunning around her. 

I just spent about 1/2 hour in there with them, without a fencebetween. I carried them around in a basket and then only letthem touch eachother if they approached slowly or if I snuggled them upnext to eachother. When one of them runs up to the other, Istop them, rub them and then gently push their head down a bit into asubmissive pose. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## undergunfire (May 2, 2007)

Yep..."Amy and Ryan night" is quality time....even though I fell asleep during our movie...haha!

I really wish they could all bond, but I am scared someone will gethurt. Like I said, I am going to read up more on trio bonding andeverything before trying anything.

I don't want Morgan being lonely anymore, but I can't get him a lady friend right now. I don't have the room for another bunbun.

I can't wait until we do move into our very own place so that I can get him a lady friend.

MMMM....yes....a lion-lop .



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (May 2, 2007)

:inlove::inlove:

I can see what you mean about wanting to wait, maybe wait until you getMorgan a lady friend, then try to bond all 4? At least that way nobodywill be alone, and either two pairs or a group of four would be reallynice.:biggrin:

I suggest mini-rex for the next one :tongutwo:Best breed


----------



## undergunfire (May 2, 2007)

Three bunnies are such a handful. Four will be crazy for me!

I want to wait for a bunny to come along to me. Mallory and Morgan found me, as well as Madilyn. It was meant to be .

I really want a lop-eared bunny now!

Oh, gosh.....I am already thinking of another bunny :headsmack....


WHICH I DON'T NEED RIGHT NOW.....hahaha!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (May 2, 2007)

I deleted the double post for ya!


By the way.....Ryan said that I can get Morgan a girlfriend when hestarts his new job because he will be making a bunch more money and Iwon't have to work as much....so I will be able to be home more tospend time with the bunnies.

So basically....the money that I will be making at my job will pay for my internet and things for the bunnies!

I will be able to work half as much!!


WOOOO!


I don't want another bunny though.


:shock2:


Yes....I said that, but I want Morgan to be happy!




Should I start looking now even though it will be another 2-3 months before Morgan can get a lady? :tongutwo:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

Oh wow! Congratulations! You may not wantanother one right now, but in the 2-3 months you have to wait that ideais going to eat at you all day and night. Before you know it, you willjust HAVE to have another!


----------



## undergunfire (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, you are probably right, binkies .


I am already looking for another rabbit for Morgan!





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2007)

Well, I took TONS of new pictures today ofeveryone's set-ups and of the buns. I REALLY must get going to sleep,but I have the day off tomorrow so I will post the pictures first thingin the morning, when I wake up that is!


I am so confused on one thing. A FRIEND FOR MORGAN!......

I have a friend who is going to Tempe (about 2 hours from me) nextTuesday. He would be able to pick up a bun from the breeder than I gotMadilyn from. I really like Madilyn and I know I would love another bunfrom this breeder. The more I think of it...I think I want a little lopeared bun to love.

There is also a Holland Lop breeder in town and there is another Holland breeder in the next town over from me.

There is also the option of trying to find a day off from work (Ryanand I both), saving gas money, and going to an adoption day down inPhoenix to pick out a friend from a rescue. The rescues have certainadoption days though.

Here we go again....I had this problem with finding another bun before...which happened to be Madilyn .




THEN.....there is this thing inside me that doesn't want another bunny:shock:. Shocking, I know. I am not sure I have the space. I know Iwill have the time soon since Ryan got his old job back so I get towork less and make the same amount of money because I am gettinganother raise in 6 weeks. I definitely have the money for another bun.

Ryan says wait until we move to our very own place, so that the bunscan have their own room. I look at Morgan and all I see is sad bunnyeyes. He sits and watches Mallory and Madilyn and I can tell he is sad.

I am pretty sure I have enough room....atleast it will only be a tadcramped for another couple of months. In October when Ryan gets his jobat a bank is when we will be moving out to our own place.


THEN #2.......What if Morgan won't bond to the new bun? Then I am stuckwith a bonded pair and two separate buns, unless I can bond the new bunwith Mallory and Madilyn....but then Morgan is alone again and I amleft with a bun I didn't really need to bring home.



I am so confused. Am I overreacting?! ullhair::craziness







_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## missyscove (May 7, 2007)

I think that if you are having any feelingstelling you not toget another bunny, don't do it. Iwould definately wait until you've moved, you know what you're lookingfor, and you feel confident that you're prepared for anotherbun. 

In the meantime, you should try to build your own bond with Morgan, orspend your time trying to bond the three of them like you'dwanted. Maybe they won't be able to share a cage right now,but perhaps they could have some out of cage time together,anything. 

Basically, what I'm saying is, don't take on more than you think you can handle.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 7, 2007)

Ditto. If you are not sure than don't. With Madilyn you were sure. Any time you aren't than it just isn't the right time.


----------



## TinysMom (May 7, 2007)

You and your rabbits have been through a number of changes in a very short period of time.

My personal opinion (and remember - opinions are like feet - we allhave them - and some stink)...is that you would be best to wait to getanother bun.

I would try to see if you can bond the three together. Bonding isn'talways easy and fun - but the results are worth it. Look at Naturesteeand how long she's had Oberon and been working on the bonding there. Ithas been months..but things keep getting better if I am understandingright.

I think I'd focus on trying to bond your trio - or as someone else said - working on your own bond w/ the lone guy.

But I think I'd try to let all three play together somewhere if youcould and see if you can try to bond them.....even if it takes months.

Just my .02~

Peg


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

That is wonderful advice! I don't have anything better to add.


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have been talking with Jade and she is making me feel better about it.

I really do not want another bun right now. Well, I do want one....butI know that I should wait until we have our very own place.


I really want to have everyone bonded to each other again. I am goingto get Ryan to help me with bonding. I am really scared that someone isgoing to get very hurt, but I am willing to try it again.

I need to read more about bonding and try to get my confidence level up again before I try anything.



* I am going to reply again with pictures of everyone 




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2007)

Mallory and Madilyn's new NIC cage.....










Madilyn....
























Mallory...














Mallory and Madilyn together...















Morgan's cage....








My lone baby Morgan...

























A uppity ear bunny...







A loppy eared bunny...








My big "happy" family...











_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

Wow! Cool setup! And the models are just perfect!


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, binkies! 


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## missyscove (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful Pictures! 

I totally know what you mean when you talk about worrying that one ofthem will get hurt. My buns were bonded fortwomonths until Timmy turned on Fiona. I amterrified that one of them will get hurt again, but they are rebonding,slowly but surely. Let me share some of what worked forme. 

I've done some cage-swapping which I definately reccomend.They go crazy making eachother's cages though, so beware... it getsmessy. 

I also let one of them out in a big area and the other out in a peninside that area. Watch and make sure they don't fightthrough the bars, but they can't kill eachother with bars inbetween,though they can hurt eachother if they really tried. 

Now, you're probably familiar with the so-called "car ridetechnique." Due to my obvious lack of car, I've been forcedto improvise. I put the two buns in a basket and carry itaround. Then I stop. If they look like they'regoing to start fighting, I shake the basket around some more.

They're certainly not rebonded, but I'm getting there.


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2007)

I am really leaning towards not trying to bondagain. As I was talking to Jade on messenger, I took a break to go inmy room to check on the bunnies. Madilyn and Mallory were having theirout-time, while Morgan was in his pen.

Somehow Morgan's pen got pulled open.

There was hair and poop everywhere...all over my bed and in the piggiecage. Their water dished were tipped over ruining 1 days work ofexpensive pellets.

Madilyn's hair was flying everywhere. It looked like a murder scene.

No one seemed hurt, but I did find a toe nail on my bed. I am not surewho's it was....but it was either Mallory's or Morgan's because it waslighter. There isn't any blood anywhere, so I am hoping everything isokay. What do I do for a broken toe nail?


I am just afraid that there is just too much emotional things going onbetween Mallory and Morgan. This is their 4th big fight. They fightthrough the cage bars. I just don't see it working. I would rather notrisk someone getting seriously injured. Their fights are vicious.

I am going to talk with my fiance tonight about what we should do. I amgoing to have us look at our financial situation, time, future housing,ect. If I do get another bunny before we move to our very own place,then we will be a tad bit cramped until we move to our own place inOctober or November. I am willing to give up the middle of my bedroomfor another bunny cage.

I just want Morgan to be happy and I want to put a lot of thought inthis. I am sure whatever my fiance and I decide, it will work out justfine.






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## missyscove (May 7, 2007)

Well, I just want to share one more thing foryou to consider. We don't know what set them off, but whenthey fought, Fiona ended up with cuts all over her. I letthem cool off for the day, then thought they'd be firendstogether. I was naieve, and they weren't ready.Fiona got a huge gash in her neck. About 2 months into myrebonding attempt, Timmy got her again. Another huge gash, onthe other side of her neck. It's been about a month sincethen. She's all healed up, though the hair hasn't grown back,and now I've even seen some grooming. 

What I'm trying to say is, it may look horrid, but it just takes time and patience.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2007)

Aww, Amy how sad. Poor Morgan doeslook sad in the pics. I wouldn't rush anything. Ihope you guys come to a nice decision that you're happy with.


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2007)

I sent you a PM, Crystal .


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (May 7, 2007)

Just trying to catch up on your blog! :run:

If I were you, Ithink I would hold off on a fourth bunny fornow if youre not 100% sure. One thing that happened to me was that Iwas very lucky to go a long time with no vet bills. Then, when my Maxgot sick and needed a lot of expensive vet visits and surgery it wasvery difficult on me financially to keep up with everything. Justsomething to think about, I know youre young like me and dont have alot of extra money lying around. 

Have you tried bonding on neutral territory (I didnt read back very farto check). I bonded Basil and Max successfully aftera lot ofwork and I almost had the 3 boys bonded before Max got sick and Lucycame into the picture. 

Whos the dominant one of Mallory and Madilyn-Mae? It might be worthtrying those two first. You could try the dining room table-that workedbest for us. Car rides worked wonders as well. 

Just my .02 Good luck in your decision.

PS. Ever tried giving Morgan a stuffed animal to snuggle up to for now?


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2007)

I don't want anyone to get angry with me or anything, but Ryan and I did some talking.

He gets his raise at his job at the end of this month. I will thereforebe able to work less at my job. Ryan says just as long as I am pullingin $200 every two weeks to buy things for myself and the bunnies, thenhe will be fine with it.

Working less means that I will be able to be home more with the bunnies.

Ryan and I had a HUGE talk and he has agreed to let me adopt a bunnyfrom Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue in Pheonix at the end of themonth/middle of next month.

We will be taking Morgan with us to have a few bunny dates. I will talka lot with the rescue people and we will pick a bunny for Morgan.

I know that he is lonely and wants to be with another rabbit. He hangsout next to Mallory and Madilyn's cage when he is out for play time. Hejust can't get too close or Mallory will bite him.

When we take him on his bunny dates, I won't adopt another rabbitunless I know it feels right. Ryan is coming with me....he always makesgood choices about things and will tell me if it doesn't feel righteither.


I just want to do what is going to make us all happy. We are just fine financially and I get to be home more with the bunnies.



I hope I am not being rediculious, but I have given it quite a bit ofthought and a lot of talking to Ryan. He agrees with me, not because heHAS to...but because he knows how I feel and he thinks Morgan wants afriend too.



I hope everyone agrees with whatever decision that I make. I know Morgan and I am hoping he picks out a great lady for himself.









_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 8, 2007)

Oh Amy, I am so happy foryou!Sweet. 

I support your decision, ya know? I really want Morgan to have a friend. He looks like such a sweetie too!


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2007)

Thank you, Crystal! It means a lot :hug2:.


I knew that there were risking with getting Madilyn. I completelyunderstood. I now have a bunny who doesn't have a friend. I knew it wasa possible outcome.

I am now going to do something that could also have risks, I understand that too.

I just don't see, in my heart, my current three bunnies bondedtogether. I know that Madilyn would bond to Morgan....but then Mallorywould be alone. I'd prefer to get another bunny to *hopefully* bond toMorgan...then maybe in the future try to bond all 4...if I felt I could.


I'm still doing a lot of thinking and talking, but I am sure that I am doing the right thing.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom (May 8, 2007)

I think that's great that you've come to adecision you feel good about. I was going to try to offer to meet yousomewhere since we're going to be in NM this weekend to pick up mybunnies - but I went and looked you up on the map and saw how far awayit was...

Good luck in finding a bunny! I really hope you find the right one (I'm sure you will).

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2007)

Yep, NM is quite far from me. I am sure it is way too hot outside right now to ship a Lionhead.

This doesn't mean I don't want a Lionhead from you. Beleive me....Iwill in the future . I am trying to talk Ryan out of having a kid inthe future and replacing it with more bunnies....HAHA!


I have to pick the bunnies from Brambley Hedge that I want Morgan tomeet so that they can bring them to the adoption day at PetsMart. Whatdo they do if I want him to meet ALL the bunnies? hehe.

They have GORGEOUS Harlequin mixes!



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## mezeta (May 8, 2007)

Phew, I've had so much catching up to do I justhad to read your whole blog heehee. You are sooooo lucky and I amreally jealous you have so many gorgeous buns! I love all theirpictures and their toys, wow, so spoilt! 

I think you are making the right choice about getting another becauseMorgan does look lonely, arrr I love the pictures of him what a babe!Plus whatever bunny you get it will quiet clearly be well looked afterand have the best bunny life ever, your doing a fab job, cant wait tosee more pictures and read more stories


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2007)

Hey Amy,

I support you a hundred percent! We talked and you know all thedifferent things that could happen. You are prepared for it and Ryan issupporting you. I know you can do it.

Alicia


----------



## Michaela (May 8, 2007)

You have my complete support too Amy, whatever happens you can count on me.

I'm hoping it's gonna work it well for you, you deserve it to!

:hug:


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2007)

Sounds great! Thats wonderful that you and Ryan talked about it and he is fully supportive. He sounds like a great guy.

Im sure you've noticed this, but a bonded pair isnt much more work thana single. And its great that youre going to get a rescue. That saves alot of money on a spay (not to mention it saves a life).

Congrats and keep us posted!

Haley


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone. It means so much to me that I have your support in this :hug2:.


I do notice that a bonded pair isn't much more work than a singlebunny. I just wanted to make sure that I will be working less and beable to be home to give everyone the attention that they need .

Yes, I am very happy that I have Ryan's support. I told him everythingabout a new bunny and how sad Morgan is. He agrees 100% with me.

We are going to Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue in Pheonix on June 2nd for Morgan's bunny dates. 

I have chose these ladies for him to meet....

Amaretta
Electra
Giggles
Jewel
Salsa
Taffy
Coalie
Tibble


You can see them here:
http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/adoptables/adopt.htm#females


I hope that isn't too many! I am still waiting for an email back fromthe rescue, so I am not sure if all those lady rabbits are stillavailable. They have two adoption days before mine, so some of thesebunnies may get adopted.

Salsa, Tibble, and Taffy aren't spayed yet, and they won't let me adoptan unspayed rabbit with a spay certificate since I don't live inPhoenix. It says that they will have their spays in late June. So,would it be wise for Morgan to meet these girls even if they aren'tspayed yet? Will the spay later change them even if they got along whenthey were unspayed?


The Arizona Humane Society also has spayed rabbits for adoption. Rexes,lops, Angoras, Himi's. I am debating on wether or not to ask my friendif she wants to go down to that shelter with me to look at the bunniesthis Saturday. I am thinking that it is probably not a good idea sinceMorgan and I may really like a bunny, but I can't bring a bunny homeuntil the end of the month (says Ryan). What do you guys think?




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2007)

Ooh they are all so cute! I think my favs of the ones you picked were Tibbie and Jewel. What about Apricot? She is pretty!

As for an unspayed girl, its usually OK to try bonding, but if its alot of trouble to bring her back for her spay it might not be worth it.Plus you may have to rebond them after the spay. I would go with onethats already altered so youre pretty much guaranteed that they willstay bonded. 

I cant wait to find out who you will pick. Its so hard to tell from thepictures, Im sure once you get there some will stand out based on theirpersonalities. Im so excited for you!


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> The Arizona Humane Society also has spayed rabbits foradoption. Rexes, lops, Angoras, Himi's. I am debating on wether or notto ask my friend if she wants to go down to that shelter with me tolook at the bunnies this Saturday. I am thinking that it is probablynot a good idea since Morgan and I may really like a bunny, but I can'tbring a bunny home until the end of the month (says Ryan). What do youguys think?


I think that would be fine to go look. If you meet someone you love, doyou have the money for a down payment? They might be willing to hold itfor you if you pay in advance.


----------



## Michaela (May 8, 2007)

They are all so cute! At least it's Morgan that decides which one you get, that would be tough!

There are so many REWs , if I was there I'd take them all.


----------



## TinysMom (May 8, 2007)

Wow - what a selection.

I've got to say that my two hands-down favorites after reading them allare Ameretta and Giggles. I was trying to not only look at the picturesand read the descriptions but also think about what I know of thebreeds.

I'm guessing that Morgan needs a sedate girlfriend and Madilyn-Mae hastoo strong of a personality. Some of the ones you selected had hotot inthem and my impression (only from bits and pieces I've heard - not fromexperience) seem to be that hotots have a "stronger" personality thansome other breeds. I guess in my mind I'm thinking of my Californiansand mix bunny - who are just more laid back and feel threatened by mylionheads and lops because they are so energetic and playful.

My absolute favorite is Ameretta....there was something about her that made me go "oh...am I glad I don't live there...".

Believe it or not- in 2005 I came so close to getting into breedingharlequins. One of my breeder friends bred them and I thought they wereso neat. But Art put his foot down (one of the very few times he has)and said, "NO. They are bigger and need bigger cages and we haveenough." 

Its probably a good thing he did that...

Anyway, I will be praying for you and wishing you well when you go to get Morgan a friend. 

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (May 8, 2007)

Btw - I meant to add that i wasn't expecting youto get a bunny when we're in NM....I had thought of it 'cause I knew atone time you were looking for one...but I knew it wasn't good timing.

Someday you may have a bunny from us - and if so - great! Buthey - if your heart leads you elsewhere to get a bunny - you know I'mgoing to stand up and cheer with everyone else and say, "Go forit!" 

Right?

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks, Peg . I do like Ameretta too. She is stunning! I just love my harlies.

Haley....Morgan will be allowed to meet the unspayed girls, but I wouldhave to put one of them on hold and get her probably in the beginningof June, so that they can have her spayed. I am not allowed to adopther and bring her back to PHX for a spay because I live a little overan hour away. I am sure that if Morgan hit it off with one of theunspayed girls, then I could adopt her after her spay. I am leaningtowards getting an already spayed girl though.

Also....the AZ humane society has "Angoras". Do have Angoras havefloppy ears? These bunnies look like they have floppy ears. The AZ HSdoesn't have very clear pictures of their animals though. I will postthe link so that you guys can take a look.

My manager is changing the schedual, so if my friend and I still haveSaturday off, then we are going to go down to PHX to check out thebunnies at the AZ HS Campus for Compassion. I am pretty sure that thisis a kill shelter, but I am not 100% sure. Brambley Hedge isn't a killshelter.

I still have to email the AZ HS to see if I can come down with Morganon Saturday to meet some lady bunnies. I also need to find out if helikes one of them, if she can be put on hold until June 2nd for me.


We will see! I am going to let things go with the flow.....a lady bunny will find Morgan and I .


Here is the female bunnies at the AZ HS: http://www.azhumane.org/adoptions/petharbor/index.shtml


^ you have to look for them. It seems like most of the buns are at theAZ HS Campus for Compassion, so that is where I want to go. Tell mewhat you think !



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2007)

I got another email back. Kim from BHRR told methat Giggles, Linda, Mighty Mouse, Poppy, Stella, and Storm are verysweet females.

Just what I need! I do feel like Madilyn is too much for Morgan...so he does need a sweet female!

I wish he could meet them all! Now I have to think about it and chose who I really want Morgan to meet.

Poppy looks like such a big cuddly girl.



p.s......she keeps talking about how Morgan and the female should bearound the same weight because bonding would be easier.....that isn'ttrue, is it?



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2007)

Ooh did you see Thumper and Sandy the rexes? Ive always wanted a rex.

I dont think those are Angoras (or if they are they arent pure), theylook like a mixed breed to me. Angoras have uppy ears, like lionheads.


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2007)

Yes, the rexes are so gorgeous! I really want to make a trip down to Pheonix this Saturday with my friend.

If my manager switched the schedual to where we have to work (or one ofus has to work saturday), then I (or my friend) am calling in ortelling her I can't work. I will just tell my manager that I made plansthe day I saw the new schedual.

Not my fault she switched the schedual on me .




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (May 9, 2007)

My manager did put me on to work on Saturday,but I am telling her today that I already made plans when the oldschedual was up....so I can't work Saturday.

My friend and I are going to go down to the AZ HS to look at the bunnies. I still have to send the HS an email!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (May 9, 2007)

Yay! I hope you can take Morgan with you. Keep us posted!


----------

